# how is a book categorized as a Kindle Short Read?



## meh (Apr 18, 2013)

I feel like this has been asked before but I couldn't find any results in a search. So I'd love to know--is there anything I can do as the writer/publisher to categorize a book as a "Kindle Short Read"? Or is this something that the wily Amazon does on its own? Is it a rank thing--certain number of books sold, for example? I've already put the phrase in as a keyword, but that hasn't worked. 

I'm thinking I may have to do a 99 cent promo or something to get some of my short reads noticed. 

Love any thoughts on this, thanks!


----------



## ShayneRutherford (Mar 24, 2014)

I asked this last week. The answer seemed to be that Amazon would do it based on the estimated page count.


----------



## vic6string (Aug 9, 2014)

Amazon page count... here are the categories:

15 minutes (1-11 pages)
30 minutes (12-21 pages)
45 minutes (22-32 pages)
One hour (33-43 pages)
90 minutes (44-64 pages)
Two hours or more (65-100 pages)

Also, Amazon doesn't use the typical 250-300 words per page you usually see referenced on web sites. My book, for instance, is just under 13k with page breaks at the end of chapters (only 7 chapters) and Amazon has it listed as 33 pages (which is about 390 per page).


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

Yup, they do it automagically based on word count.


----------



## Lia Cooper (Jan 28, 2014)

https://kdp.amazon.com/help?topicId=A200PDGPEIQX41

if you scroll down to the bottom is shows that short reads are a restricted category, Amazon itself has to put your book in them and it seems to do so--as someone else mentioned--based on the estimated page length. My latest book popped up in "2+ hour read" as soon as i hit publish because of the length without me doing anything to the keywords


----------



## meh (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks!  I wish I knew how to better use the search function around here!


----------



## susan_illene (Aug 10, 2014)

One of my books is only 16k words and got into Short Reads for 90 minutes (44-64 pages) under Science Fiction and Fantasy.  It has stayed in the top 10 of that category since I released it in May, which has been a big help in keeping the rest of my series visible and selling (this was a short side story to compliment the full-length novels).  The only extra key word I put in there is "short story" but I have no idea if that made a difference.


----------

